
Science Compared Every Diet, and the Winner Is Real Food (2014) - Tomte
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/science-compared-every-diet-and-the-winner-is-real-food/284595/
======
SecureVillage
I hate all the fad around diet and exercise.

It does all depend on your goals. But, for most people trying to lose some fat
mass, understanding calories in/out, macros and calorie counting is enough
stay at low bf levels indefinitely. Everything else is a distraction.

I grew up a vegetarian in the era of "Atkins". I was significantly deficient
in protein and, it wasn't until I made a conscious effort to fix it in my 20s
than my body composition changed for the better. No fad diets, just a basic
understanding of macros.

You could tell the average person everything they need to know to manage their
body composition for their whole life in the time it takes to drink a coffee.

------
theamk
The title is pretty misleading... it makes it sound that as long as one eats
“real food” , they’ll be fine, while in reality there is...

> a system for determining the nutritional value of foods that Katz recently
> spent two years developing. It's called NuVal, and it offers consumers a
> single numeric value to determine foods' worth.

I am pretty sure that, for example, a diet consisting of just potatoes will be
pretty unhealthy, despite being natural, plant based, and minimally processed.

------
imtringued
Honestly, the easiest way to prevent overeating is to eat boring food. Modern
food is so addictive that a lot of people not only want to finish their plate,
they want seconds. If you eat boring food you might not even want to finish
your first plate. I often get so annoyed by the food to the point that I stop
eating and throw half of it away but I never felt hungry afterwards.

------
ptah
> predominantly plants

so vegan then?

